# Can't Uninstall ANIO Service or ANIWCS2 Service !!!



## SinnamonSpiderS (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone ! 

I cant not seem to uninstall ANIO Service and ANIWCS2 Service from the ad/remove programs list. I know that they were installed with a D-Link Wireless adapter. I also can not uninstall the driver associated with it. I no longer use this adapter since i used the wireless zero configuration but it always runs until i end the process. Can someone please help?


----------



## jmw3 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello & welcome to TSG

Have you tried disabling the services in Msconfig first then uninstalling? Or unistalling in safe mode?


----------



## rka0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi SinnamonSpiderS. If you can find the files/folders use this.
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------

